# Burning, tingling in foot



## Mysticdream44 (Dec 29, 2004)

For the last several weeks, especially in early and late evening I have been having a burning, tingling feeling on the top of my right foot. Sometimes it really hurts. I'm a housewife so usually go barefoot inside the house. It seems to happen only in the evening. I'm a little scared that it might be a smyptom of diabetics. I have 2 brothers who are older than I that have that. Do any of you have any problems like this? What did you do? I will be going to a doctor soon, is there a test they can do for diabetics? Thanks for any answers.


----------



## Pink_Carnation (Apr 21, 2006)

A blood test can check your sugar levels. The fact that it is just one foot and happens at night makes me think swelling that is putting pressure on a nerve. That could be from overwork or an injury. Until you go in you might try icing the ankle and foot.


----------



## Cande (Feb 5, 2008)

I agree with Pink C.....sound like a nerve issue. Does it go away after you lay down and relax? I can pinch a nerve in my lower back and I get the tingling all down my leg into my feet and accourding to which nerve I pinch as to which leg or other places get to tingling and hurting. If I take 4 advil and lay down and do a few knee to chest pulls, it goes away.....I hope you feel better soon and find out what's going on.


----------



## Mysticdream44 (Dec 29, 2004)

I really have no idea what is causing it. I don't stand on my feet all day or anything. It may sound silly but I've noticed if I put Vicks Vapor rub on the area that hurts, it starts to feel better. It does seem to go away when I lay down at night for sleep. I'm making a appointment with the doctor on Monday for this and some other issues I'm having. If I find out what it is I'll let you know. Thanks for the concern and the replies.


----------



## NEfarmgirl (Jan 27, 2009)

It sounds like a nerve problem but I don't think it would be from a disease process. Usually nerve damage from diabetes starts at the toes and affects them and the whole foot. Try a different pair of shoes and see if that helps. I have nerve damage from a genetic disorder and can not wear some shoes because they irritate the nerves in my foot. Do you have high arches? Sometimes that will raise the height of your foot enough to cause it to rub inside of a shoe? 


Do you have other symptoms of diabetes? Thirst or urinating a lot? Feeling tired, weight loss that is not explained? Usually these will show up before nerve damage happens. Hopefully things will be ok!


----------



## Gary in AL (Jul 8, 2002)

I've got tingling & reduced feeling in a couple of my middle toes on the left foot & some tingling up & down that leg. Chiro says it is something going on with my low back and the nerves their. Also, the bridge of my left foot hurts sometimes & he said that could possibly be a cyst (he told me what kind but I can't remember). But, he is working on the tingling and is making headway.
Gary


----------



## Bonnie L (May 11, 2002)

I have neuropathy in 1 leg from a back problem & I asked the doc how I could tell when foot tingling/pain was from my diabetes. She said the symptoms would be in both feet. 

Very likely you've got a pinched nerve. Sometimes just simple exercises will take care of it, especially if caught early. Or you could end up with pain meds & surgery. Loads of fun.


----------



## Caitedid (Jun 2, 2004)

I have peripheral neuropathy from lesions on the nerves in my right foot. What you're describing sounds a lot like what I have experienced. I have found that wearing cool socks and good supportive shoes helps immensely. Might be worth a try and definitely won't hurt. Caite


----------



## Daryll in NW FLA (May 10, 2002)

I would go with the pinched nerve. Lower back problems cause my right foot to do the same thing.


----------



## Sonshine (Jul 27, 2007)

I aagree with the pinched nerve. It will cause an almost burning/bruised feeling, as well as tingling.


----------



## Glenda in MS (Sep 15, 2007)

http://www.podiatrychannel.com/mortonneuroma/index.shtml
I have Morton's Neuroma. See if the info in the link sounds like what you are experiencing.


----------



## where I want to (Oct 28, 2008)

Thank you Glenda in MS- That was info that I really needed.


----------



## michaelaen (6 mo ago)

hello, it sounds like the symphtoms of neuropathy, take a look at this website, it will tell you more than I can, they have some useful information there and also they offer a treatment that could relieve the pain


----------



## Alice In TX/MO (May 10, 2002)

Please note the date of the original post.


----------

